# Was ist mit gentoo.de?

## Adana

Hallo Leute!

Während meiner Installation des Gentoos habe ich mir das Online-Handbuch auf gentoo.de zur Hilfe genommen.

Das Basis-System ist installiert, der Desktop fehlt aber noch. Nun wollte ich weiter installieren, aber bekomme beim Aufruf von gentoo.de nur ein 'bad gateway' vor die Nase gesetzt.

Kann ich die Doku noch woanders bekommen? Oder ist das Problem von gentoo.de bekannt und eine Lösung schon in Sicht, so daß sie bald wieder online ist?

Herzlichen Dank schon mal,

Gruß,

Adana

----------

## Josef.95

gentoo.de scheint vorübergehen ausgefallen zu sein.

Schau doch ansonsten alternativ auf http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/

Und für die weitere Installation dann auch http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Adana

Hallo!

Herzlichen Dank für die Links, da komme ich jetzt weiter mit.

Gruß,

Adana

----------

## JoHo42

Die Internetadresse ist schon seit ein paar Tagen offline.

Falls es irgendjemanden interessiert.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## cryptosteve

Natürlich interessiert das jemanden. Ich frage mal nach, was da los ist.

----------

## cryptosteve

Da war ein Update quergelaufen. Fehler erkannt und behoben, www.gentoo.de ist wieder erreichbar.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> gentoo.de scheint vorübergehen ausgefallen zu sein.
> 
> Schau doch ansonsten alternativ auf http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/
> 
> Und für die weitere Installation dann auch http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/
> ...

 Die gibt es auch als http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Die gibt es auch als http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/ 

 

Das wollte ich auch schon posten, hab mich aber dann erinnert, dass die immer als ziemlich out-of-date verschrien waren...

Keine Ahnung ob das noch stimmt.

----------

